# Cubing Vocabulary



## megaminxwin (Apr 28, 2010)

This is a thread for posting definitions of several cubing-related definitions. So if you find something that you don't understand, then come to this thread to find out.

I'll update this list every month.

Ready? Go!

ZBF2L: Solving F2L while orienting the 4 edges on the top layer.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 28, 2010)

Cube Glossary: A page that already exists.


----------



## Kenneth (May 7, 2010)

Mackys page is fine but a bit old.

The wiki uses categorys and all titles that are terms are automaticly listed at this page if the proper tag is added to the page.

There is also a special category for abbrevations and acronyms but it is not as updated as the terms list.


----------



## Kenneth (May 14, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Mackys page is fine but a bit old.
> 
> The wiki uses categorys and all titles that are terms are automaticly listed at this page if the proper tag is added to the page.
> 
> There is also a special category for abbrevations and acronyms but it is not as updated as the terms list.



Note that the page with therms only lists 200 entries, to see the rest you have to click "next 200" at bottom of the page.

We got just over 200 now


----------

